# Your pick for southern calif coastal - RCI or II



## krmlaw (Oct 20, 2010)

Im just starting to look at Southern Cali for a beach trip/san diego zoo, lego land. 

Probably for 2012 (as 2011 is totally booked already  )

Which TS would be your pick?


----------



## stevelb (Oct 20, 2010)

Carlsbad Inn.  A great resort.  Right at the beach.  Close to Legoland.  Not to far from the zoo's Animal Land (or whatever it is called) and no big deal to drive into San Diego for the zoo...which in MHO is not what it used to be.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2010)

I really like the Coronado Beach Resort.  Right across the street from the Hotel del Coronado.  Downside is the units are small, but the location is great.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 20, 2010)

*My picks*



krmlaw said:


> Im just starting to look at Southern Cali for a beach trip/san diego zoo, lego land.
> 
> Probably for 2012 (as 2011 is totally booked already  )
> 
> Which TS would be your pick?



As a Carlsbad resident  with a bunch of timeshares here, IMHO I rank them in the following order:

For closest to beach:  Carlsbad Inn and Tamarack; then Seapoint

For luxury:  Hilton and Aviara

For kids activities:  Grand Pacific Resort (closest to Legoland) or Carlsbad Inn

An added plus in Carlsbad is the commuter train that takes you to San Diego.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

I would have a pretty broad list, because during the summer and holidays, the southern coast is a difficult exchange.  Don't limit yourself to just one place.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 20, 2010)

*steveb*



stevelb said:


> Carlsbad Inn.  A great resort.  Right at the beach.  Close to Legoland.  Not to far from the zoo's Animal Land (or whatever it is called) and no big deal to drive into San Diego for the zoo...which in MHO is not what it used to be.



FYI. San Diego Zoo just opened an Elephant section much larger than previously and have a variety of those guys.  What did you feel was not as great as previous?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 20, 2010)

when is the best time of the year to go weather wise, ie beach weather? look at july - december. 

thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2010)

Best beach weather, assuming you mean warm weather, is probably July through September.  However, the water is never going to get really warm, usually will be in the 60's.  June can be foggy, and chilly, along the coast.........ever heard of "June Gloom"?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 20, 2010)

My favorite time of year to visit Southern California is the middle two weeks of September.  Weather is still great, kids are back in school, crowds are down a bit (except on weekends), and it's a more relaxed pace.

I agree with CathyB about the Carlsbad resorts.  Nice and close to everything.  But if you expect to spend more time down south of there, San Diego has a number of great places to stay, and it's only about 30 miles away.  

I enjoyed the convenience and location of Coronado Beach Resort so much when we stayed there a few years ago, I just bought a biennial week there.  (Gotta love that eBay $1 winning bid...)   

Dave


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 20, 2010)

water is really never warm?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

The temps are highest in Aug. and Sept.  California has a lot different beach weather than Florida.  There are lots of cool days, cool breezes, and virtually no humidity.  September will be a lot easier to get an exchange, because the kids are back in school.  Early Sept. should be great weather.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The temps are highest in Aug. and Sept.  California has a lot different beach weather than Florida.  There are lots of cool days, cool breezes, and virtually no humidity.  September will be a lot easier to get an exchange, because the kids are back in school.  Early Sept. should be great weather.



Much of the time you can go into late September through mid-October and still have very warm, sunny weather.   Just not this year where except for our recent 113 degree day, we didn't really have a summer along the coast.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/D...me=San_Diego&StateCode=CA&Units=none&IATA=SAN

Here is the historical weather for San Diego and it looks like Aug. and Sept. have the most consistently warm weather.  The Oct. Avg. is 10 degrees lower.


----------



## jkkee (Oct 20, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> water is really never warm?


  No, the waters off the CA coast never get warm.  Our East Coast Atlantic beaches get warmed up with the Gulf stream, the Pacific doesn't have anything similar warming theirs up.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> water is really never warm?



Nope.  I grew up in southern California, so as a kid I got used to the water temps.  But, after my first visit to Hawaii I could never go in the ocean in southern Cal again.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer ocean temps are in the 60's.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 20, 2010)

Krmlaw,

Legoland is coming to Florida so if you want the beach and Legoland you'll have a chance and it's easier to get an exchange in FL in summer than California, so come on down.   


http://florida.legoland.com/

We also have a few zoo places like Miami's Metrozoo, Lion Country Safari etc.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Summer ocean temps are in the 60's.



Yep, that's what I said in my first post.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Krmlaw,
> 
> Legoland is coming to Florida so if you want the beach and Legoland you'll have a chance and it's easier to get an exchange in FL in summer than California, so come on down.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but in my opinion (and maybe this is from a native Californian  ) you can't compare Florida, especially during the summer, with San Diego.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Sorry, but in my opinion (and maybe this is from a native Californian  ) you can't compare Florida, especially during the summer, with San Diego.



You can't - the weather along coastal CA in the summer is very pleasant with nice breezes and no humidity.  No comparison.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 20, 2010)

There is a big difference between water temp of 61 versus 69. Sometimes, it can get up to 70 and be pretty OK, just depends on the year and time of year. This year, brrr. My brave swimming friend who visits her mom in Long Beach swims in the bay, even at 61 degrees. A couple summers ago we were at Dana Point and the water was really comfortable, I think it was 70 or 72 and that was in September.  The aerated waves seem to help make it warmer than swimming in still water would be at those temps.
Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with Liz. We lived in San Diego for several years and now live just an hour away. Our favorite beach was San Clemente and the water is typically a degree or two warmer than some of the other beaches. It was typically 70-72 July - September. However, there are a lot of good beaches from San Diego to Santa Barbara. The "Travel" channel rates the beach in front of the Hotel Del Coronado on Coronado Island as the best beach in California. Like all beaches in California, it is open to the public. When I was a lot younger, I used to swim in the ocean 6 months out of the year. I got spoiled when we lived in SE Florida for 8 years and I could swim all year in temps of 80+. 

I agree that mid-September is a great time to visit. I would definitely avoid June.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally think the prettiest beach in SoCal is Laguna Beach, but like everyone else has chimed in, the Pacific is cold here. 

September is a good month here.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I personally think the prettiest beach in SoCal is Laguna Beach



I also always liked Corona del Mar.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 20, 2010)

Coastal Water Temperature info...

CA - http://www.beachcalifornia.com/beach/california-ocean-temperature.html
Coastal Water Temperature Table - http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/index.html


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 21, 2010)

*Dave no way!?*



BMWguynw said:


> My favorite time of year to visit Southern California is the middle two weeks of September.  Weather is still great, kids are back in school, crowds are down a bit (except on weekends), and it's a more relaxed pace.
> 
> I agree with CathyB about the Carlsbad resorts.  Nice and close to everything.  But if you expect to spend more time down south of there, San Diego has a number of great places to stay, and it's only about 30 miles away.
> 
> ...



Did you really steal Coronado Beach -- what month and how big?  You lucky guy!   Check out Grand Pacific's exchange company (we own a sister resort, Carlsbad Inn) -- they have some good stuff that you can see online before you book it. Cathy in Carlsbad


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 21, 2010)

*CA water temperature*



jkkee said:


> No, the waters off the CA coast never get warm.  Our East Coast Atlantic beaches get warmed up with the Gulf stream, the Pacific doesn't have anything similar warming theirs up.



Another reason Southern California ocean waters don't get real warm is that our weather rarely gets to 90 degrees.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 21, 2010)

*SoCal Weather*



DeniseM said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/D...me=San_Diego&StateCode=CA&Units=none&IATA=SAN
> 
> Here is the historical weather for San Diego and it looks like Aug. and Sept. have the most consistently warm weather.  The Oct. Avg. is 10 degrees lower.



Right on, Denise -- for most years.  This year was weird.  We had no warm months except one week was over 100 and our mid-October this year has given us lightning and thunder!!!  Who knows, we may have a 'white' Christmas with this screwy weather


----------



## ricoba (Oct 21, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Another reason Southern California ocean waters don't get real warm is that our weather rarely gets to 90 degrees.



Did you already forget that 113 we had here a couple of weeks ago!!!    

(but just to ad, it's been raining here the last few days now)


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Did you already forget that 113 we had here a couple of weeks ago!!!
> 
> (but just to ad, it's been raining here the last few days now)



But luckily, that's not normal, nor did it last for days and days and days.


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> My favorite time of year to visit Southern California is the middle two weeks of September.  Weather is still great, kids are back in school, crowds are down a bit (except on weekends), and it's a more relaxed pace.
> 
> I agree with CathyB about the Carlsbad resorts.  Nice and close to everything.  But if you expect to spend more time down south of there, San Diego has a number of great places to stay, and it's only about 30 miles away.
> 
> ...




Okay, now if I see this one back on Ebay I may have to pull the trigger.

Congrats, an EOY really is a nice option and it's such a great location.


Bev


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2010)

*Welk?*

If the beach is a must have, this won't work but we loved the Welk resort.  Of course we are - ahem - older with no kids, but they have a great pool area, weather is great, easy drive to San Diego, doable to LA/Anaheim, maybe with an overnight stay.

One of our favourite timeshare stays.


----------

